# DEI ORION XTR 1001 amp



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay I have an 80 Amp alternator and I cannot find anyone to rewound it in Orlando, FL. Anyways I am in no mood to have it rewound anytime soon.

My setup is 
ARC AUDIO KS 300.2 [180 x 2 @ 4 ohms].
ARC AUDIO XXD 2080 [80 X 2 @ 4 OHMS]
DEI ORION XTR 1001 [Running it at 2 ohms which gives me 500 watts].

Now I have an Odyssey PCJ1200 up front and looking for either Kinetik or another Odyssey. Should this be fine or will it damage my alternator? How do I know when my alternator is going bad when I have the two batteries installed?

Thank you
Ebrahim


----------

